# What type of jobs can I apply for with this degree?



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

As many of you know I've been talking about getting my Bachelors of Applied Science in Technology and Administrative management degree. 

What kind of entry level jobs can I apply for and maybe be able to get a job in / interview for?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Will your degree focus on a specific IT area?
What is your current experience in IT?

If you want to go into network administration you could look for entry level network admin jobs.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

JMPC said:


> Will your degree focus on a specific IT area?
> What is your current experience in IT?
> 
> If you want to go into network administration you could look for entry level network admin jobs.


After June 30th, I will have 2 months of IT work experience (as a contract employee for a company). As far as the degree that it focuses on half is technology focused and the other half is administrative management focused.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What kind of IT work are you doing now? If you enjoy it those should be the jobs you apply for since you have some experience.


----------

